# Help with Kodak Anaston shutter disassembly



## Cojaro (Nov 18, 2009)

So I bought a cheapie Kodak Tourist for $6. I was trying to disassemble it to clean it thoroughly. The problem arose while trying to remove the shutter mechanism. Where does it fall? Not on the soft carpet. Not on my soft bed. No. Onto the small 5-inch wide section between the two that's just hardwood floor. Now the shutter is jammed. Sad day! 

Anyone know how to disassemble this? All the other shutters I've looked at have three screws in the front. This one has none, which has me very lost.

Here's a reference picture so you can see what the shutter mechanism looks like:







If I can't get it fixed, then no biggie. I paid only $6 for the camera after all.


----------



## Dwig (Nov 18, 2009)

Preface:

1. This is not an "Anaston" shutter. Anaston is the lens type. The shutter is a "Flash Kodamatic"

2. Its been 47 years since I've disassembled and repaired one of these. It was the first shutter I repaired. It was also jammed as the result of being dropped.

That said, if memory serves you need to first remove the font lens cell. This requires that you remove the infinity stop (the pin on the lens cell probably unscrews) and carefully unscrew the front focusing portion of the lens. Take very careful note of where the infinity mark is when the lens separates from the shutter. There may be more than one lead in the thread and if so you must start at the right position to get the lens back in place.

Once the lens is removed it should expose a ring nut surrounding the center of the shutter opening. There may be a stop screw preventing it from turning that must be removed. Simply unscrew this ring and you can then remove the flat plate that has the shutter speed and f/stop markings. Be careful to hold the outer shutter speed ring in place. This ring will have several slotted cams that affect the engagement of the various escapements in the shutter. This can be lifted off carefully, though its best done at a shutter speed that places as many of the escapements in their most relaxed position.

You should now have full access to the internal workings of the shutter. If you know your way around other leaf shutters you should have no real difficulty with this one.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 18, 2009)

For a bit more info, you might check these links.

The Classic Camera Repair Forum: Kodamatic Cleaning & Happy Halloween to All

Here is Dan Mitchell's page on old camera repair--you might be able to pick some tips up there.
Camera Collecting and Restoration

years ago, my brother bought a Kodak 35 RF shown in one of Dan's articles,and he payed $7 for the camera. I ended up disassembling that camera's shutter when I was about 12 years old....it didn't go well.

Shutter Repair Manuals
Here you can buy a 56 page manual devoted to this type of shutter, for $20.


----------



## Cojaro (Nov 18, 2009)

Dwig said:


> Preface:
> 
> 1. This is not an "Anaston" shutter. Anaston is the lens type. The shutter is a "Flash Kodamatic"
> 
> ...



I've got the focus lens off, but I'm at another standstill. The pin that stops the infinity focus (or whatever it's called. The pin right below the "25" second shutter speed mark) won't come out. I suppose that's the stop screw you mentioned. I've unscrewed it, but it doesn't want to come out. There seems to be a small washer on the inside preventing it.


----------



## Cojaro (Nov 19, 2009)

Augh! So close! The danged stop screw is making things very difficult! It looks like there's a washer on the stop screw that's preventing it from coming out. I'm not sure. It's hard to make things out with what I can see through the small opening shutter engagement thing. 

I don't know what to do. I got to this point last time I worked on it (a few months back) and I just can't get any further.

I want to get it working again! :'(


----------

